# anyone used Makita GV5010?



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got the makita catalogue and the sales rep was talking about this product as excellent for wood areas in serious need of prep.

http://www.toolbarn.com/makita-gv5010.html


anyone used it yet? feedback?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

We use the original 5" Makita grinders with a 7" 80 grit discs on them. We have had those things running ALL day, 8 hrs a day for weeks at a time grinding the finish off log homes with no problems at all. The one in your pic looks like a newer version of the same thing. Its probably the most dependable tool Ive got. Believe me, it will wear you out before you wear it out. :thumbsup:


Dunbar Painting said:


> I just got the makita catalogue and the sales rep was talking about this product as excellent for wood areas in serious need of prep.
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/makita-gv5010.html
> 
> ...


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Spaced out & double posted. Hey mods, how do you delete a post?? I went to "edit" but there's nowhere to delete. Is it a seniority thing or what? :jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Have not used this in particular.

The "Hammer" part of my business means I have a 'bragable' amount of power tools. Makita is my favourite. They are one of the few companies that make their own motors. Typically they have the best power to weight ratio. I wouldn't hesitate to buy any Makita product....

Although.....Ridgid by H.D. has a lifetime warranty on their products and they are also very good. Worth considering. 

Not that you are asking....can't stand Dewalt.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely thinking of getting one... need something a bit tougher than orbital sanders !


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

brushmonkey said:


> Spaced out & double posted. Hey mods, how do you delete a post?? I went to "edit" but there's nowhere to delete. Is it a seniority thing or what? :jester:


I don't think you can delete the whole post. You can just edit it, remove text and add "double post" and we can delete it for you!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunbar:

Its a LOT stronger than an orbital. The thing rips at something like 4500 RPM. You have to be _really_ careful with them. One uncontrolled touch on bare skin or on something fragile & you'll be repairing it instead. Its a really good tool, you just gotta hang on tight & don't lose concentration or it will bite ya. Good luck!


Dunbar Painting said:


> Definitely thinking of getting one... need something a bit tougher than orbital sanders !


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I have owned one for 15 years. If you strip sand rough fascia boards or beat up eaves, it will be your number 1 tool. It takes practice but it will sand and feather the paint in one pass. The discs can be hard to find at times so when you see em buy a bunch and of all grits. The trigger locks which is helpful but if you have it above your head wear a face shield unless you want to look like SEAL (THE SINGER).


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I know you hate HD but you can get the grinder discs there pretty cheap. I just empty the rack & get 20-30 at a time in all grits. So far its been the easiest place Ive found to hook them up.


IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I have owned one for 15 years. If you strip sand rough fascia boards or beat up eaves, it will be your number 1 tool. It takes practice but it will sand and feather the paint in one pass. The discs can be hard to find at times so when you see em buy a bunch and of all grits. The trigger locks which is helpful but if you have it above your head wear a face shield unless you want to look like SEAL (THE SINGER).


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I ordered one from Amazon.com of all places, because the stores around here were acting clueless with regards to ordering it in for me.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the older less ergo model,work great,long life can leave swirl marks on the substrate in the wrong hands and you can get all kinds of different surface prep/sanding/grinding disc's @ your local welding supply store:yes:
BTW these things will be illegal to use on RRP projects with out a dust shroud attachment and a HEPA vacuum in San Diego,dont know about your state


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't live in the states...

Vancouver BC Canada

Not sure about the regulations here though... I will look into it!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I don't live in the states...
> 
> Vancouver BC Canada
> 
> Not sure about the regulations here though... I will look into it!


Dunbar....as far as being 'legal' its not an issue here....yet. You'll find about a paragraph on the Government of Canada website that states that lead can be hazardous to your health.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*The 3M discs are really nice for this sander*


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever used that dust shroud attachment that the paint shaver pro puts out for this thing? Thinking about getting one even though its expensive "$139.00" but just not sure if it really works or not. For this sander it's nice to see the end of the disk hit the surface for when your trying to feather something in. With this attachment I'm not sure if you could or not.

Pat


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I am thinking of getting on of these things for an upcoming job that has two coats of soiid stain over pine with lots of knots, that is peeling to bare wood in many spots. If I use this to remove paint and hit spots of bare wood in the process, will a given grit leave the bare surface ready to be painted, or would a follow up with an orbital be required?

I was thinking of the Paint Shaver as an investment as well, but it is much more expensive and maybe too aggressive for this particular job.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

brushmonkey said:


> We use the original 5" Makita grinders with a 7" 80 grit discs on them.:


I have tried myself using a larger diam. disc when I could not obtain the 5" variety, but I am wondering how you keep the 7" disc from shattering? Maybe reinforce them with duct tape?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Less aggressive than the Makita, but still damn aggressive if you want it to be is the Porter Cable. I've been using a comparative model as shown for years. Does a great Job prepping fascia's or sanding a front door down to bare wood.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-7346SP-6-Inch-Random-Polishing/dp/B002EQ96MG/ref=sr_1_88?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271483998&sr=1-88"]







[/ame]


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"I was thinking of the Paint Shaver as an investment as well, but it is much more expensive and maybe too aggressive for this particular job."*

I purchased the complete Paint Shaver system......stripper, sander, hose, etc.

While I think it would do a great job on a near perfectly flat surface, it didn't works worth Sh** on cedar boards that had a very slight warp to them.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

You have to feather it lightly. The only time Ive had one tear or crack is when I got it stuck in a corner edge or between two boards somewhere. They (Discs) are very tough & you should ALWAYS wear eye protection or a face shield better yet. Also I would not reinforce them with duct tape, that stuff will get probably get hot & start flying bits of lava at you. (not to mention throw it off balance) As soon as you see a crack or a chunk out of the edge, change it & throw it away immediately. Btw I also tear damaged discs in half so no one else can try & use them. 


IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I have tried myself using a larger diam. disc when I could not obtain the 5" variety, but I am wondering how you keep the 7" disc from shattering? Maybe reinforce them with duct tape?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Instead of tossing the ripped disc try keeping a few for sanding really rough stuff, they are very tough as you know (especially 20g.). The only thing tougher is if you can find some discarded floor sander sheets, nice for taking bondo down.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Less aggressive than the Makita, but still damn aggressive if you want it to be is the Porter Cable. I've been using a comparative model as shown for years. Does a great Job prepping fascia's or sanding a front door down to bare wood.


Cool thing about this tool, you can order it with the dust shroud with vacuum port - so it can be made epa compliant for sanding down lead based homes.


----------

